# The AWE Tuning Holiday Pricing Event. Starts… Now.



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Once a year we take one for the team. And it’s that time. 



Your annual chance to experience AWE Tuning holiday pricing. We’re talking AWE Tuning products, H&R, Brembo, Stoptech, G.I.A.C., ADV.1, Bilstein and more. 

Better still, the entire AWE Tuning catalog has been expanded with more of what you want for your C5 A6/S6. We’re constantly complementing AWE Tuning Power Products with the best in suspension, brakes, software, and more.

Audi Performance awaits, at C5 A6/S6, 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected], where Audi Performance Specialists await.


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Audi Cyber Monday. AWE Tuning’s Holiday Special Pricing:

Exhausts, CCBs, Intakes, Intercoolers, Turbo Kits, and all of the Performance parts to complement AWE Tuning power, from H&R, Brembo, Bilstein, Stoptech and much more. 



It comes but once a year: There’s Performance around every click for your C5 A6/S6, right here.

www.AWE-Tuning.com, 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. Performance Specialists await.


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

To help round out your C5 A6/S6 Performance, we’ve built out the Brembo and Stoptech catalogs as well. Worth a stop.



















Need a Performance chat? AWE Tuning Performance Specialists are available at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep your power on the pavement, please.

H&R complements AWE Tuning’s power products perfectly. If you’re in the market, now’s the time to make your move. Holiday pricing happens but once a year, on almost every product in the AWE Tuning catalog, including H&R. 




























Keep it planted here, with our ever growing H&R Catalog for your C5 A6/S6. Sway Bars, Spring Kits, Cup Kits, Coilovers… all included in the Holiday Special Pricing Event from AWE Tuning.

AWE Tuning Performance Specialists are standing by, at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

G.I.A.C. is also spreading the holiday cheer along with H&R, Bilstein, Brembo, Stoptech, and the entire AWE Tuning power line up. Go Fast: 










These Special Prices come but once a year. Unlock Performance now, before it flies by. 

AWE Tuning Performance Specialists hold the key here: 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

It comes but once a year. Performance savings around every click during the AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing Event.

The specially priced Audi catalog is right here. 

The Holiday Special Pricing Event only lasts through January 2nd, 2012. Unlock Performance this Holiday Season with AWE Tuning Performance Products, H&R, Brembo, GIAC, HRE Wheels, and more at AWE-Tuning.com. 

AWE Tuning Performance Specialists await 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or email [email protected]


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

The AWE Tuning Special Holiday Pricing Event is moving. Fast. In stock items can still beat Santa to your house if you order today. Special pricing includes all AWE Tuning Products, Brembo, Bilstein, H&R, Stoptech, GIAC, Rotiform and more. 

Witness the Audi magic, right here: The AWE Tuning Audi Catalog

AWE Tuning Performance Specialists are standing by: 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or email [email protected]

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

The AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing Event is here, but you knew that. Did you know that you can get once-a-year pricing on parts for your Audi A6 from AWE Tuning, Bilstein, Brembo, H&R, G.I.A.C., and our entire line of Performance Wheels? You read that right, ADV.1, HRE, BBS, and Rotiform are covered under the Holiday Special Pricing Event. What better time to Unlock Performance with AWE Tuning, than now? 










Get rolling, right here. The Audi Catalog

Or, AWE Tuning Performance Specialists are standing by: 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or email [email protected]

Happy Holidays!


----------

